# App Despar parole concatenate



## Ms.Razionalità (24 Maggio 2017)

Io ho saricato la App di Despar, e ogni 500 punti raggiunti ho 5€ di sconto sulla spesa di 50€. 

Risolvendo un gioco a settimana di parole concatenate, ottengo 500 punti  Si hanno solo tre tentativi per persona (come nel gioco reale).

Vi propongo quello di questa settimana che non mi viene..

*DIAVOLO*
*P
B*
*QUOTAZIONE*


A voi!


----------



## Brunetta (25 Maggio 2017)

Ms.Razionalità ha detto:


> Io ho saricato la App di Despar, e ogni 500 punti raggiunti ho 5€ di sconto sulla spesa di 50€.
> 
> Risolvendo un gioco a settimana di parole concatenate, ottengo 500 punti  Si hanno solo tre tentativi per persona (come nel gioco reale).
> 
> ...


Diavolo
Prada
Borsa
Quotazione


----------



## Ms.Razionalità (26 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Diavolo
> Prada
> Borsa
> Quotazione


Grazie!!! Era giusta :up:


----------



## Brunetta (26 Maggio 2017)

Ms.Razionalità ha detto:


> Grazie!!! Era giusta :up:


Era anche facile...


----------



## Ms.Razionalità (26 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Era anche facile...


A me Prada non veniva... :facepalm:

Ti propongo quella di questa settimana:

*COLTRE
N
P
Burattino

*


----------



## Brunetta (26 Maggio 2017)

Ms.Razionalità ha detto:


> A me Prada non veniva... :facepalm:
> 
> Ti propongo quella di questa settimana:
> 
> ...


Naso e Pinocchio. Però non capisco il legame coltre>naso


----------



## Ms.Razionalità (26 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Naso e Pinocchio. Però non capisco il legame coltre>naso


su Pinocchio sono piuttosto sicura... ma coltre mi evoca nebbia o nube, che non legano con Pinocchio 

EDIT: naso e pinocchio è sbagliato.. restano 2 tentativi :facepalm:


----------



## Brunetta (26 Maggio 2017)

Ms.Razionalità ha detto:


> su Pinocchio sono piuttosto sicura... ma coltre mi evoca nebbia o nube, che non legano con Pinocchio
> 
> EDIT: naso e pinocchio è sbagliato.. restano 2 tentativi :facepalm:


Ricordiamo che Collodi ha sbagliato e che, benché nel sottotitolo abbia scritto "storia di un burattino, Pinocchio è una marionetta.
Burattini sono manovrati infilandoci le mani... ci penso.


----------



## Ms.Razionalità (26 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ricordiamo che Collodi ha sbagliato e che, benché nel sottotitolo abbia scritto "storia di un burattino, Pinocchio è una marionetta.
> Burattini sono manovrati infilandoci le mani... ci penso.


Non penso che l'App Despar sia così puntigliosa... coomunque ci penso anche io 

Grazie!


----------

